# Ecosmo?



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2013)

A mate of mine is after a cheap fix and has spotted an Ecosmo branded machine on Gumtree.

He's asked me for advice, but I've never heard of them, and a all a bit of Googling reveals is that they are made by Dahon.

Anyone got any experience of them? From the limited pictures, it looks like a fairly standard, cheap bike in reasonable nick.

Seller wants £100. Worth it?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2013)

never heard of them either


----------



## rb58 (15 Apr 2013)

I have one of these. Bought it new off eBay for about £120. It's pretty (mine is pale blue). And trendy. But it's equipped with cheap components. I swapped the brakes over for some dual pivots I had lying around and then used it for a few weeks to see if I liked riding fixed. I did, and bought a much nicer bike, so the Ecosmo has languished in the shed ever since and only really comes out as a hack bike - for which it is perfect.

All in all, it's not that bad but you definitely get what you pay for.

BtW there's a beaten up one on eBay right now and the bidding is already at £2.50.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2013)

rb58 said:


> I have one of these. Bought it new off eBay for about £120. It's pretty (mine is pale blue). And trendy. But it's equipped with cheap components. I swapped the brakes over for some dual pivots I had lying around and then used it for a few weeks to see if I liked riding fixed. I did, and bought a much nicer bike, so the Ecosmo has languished in the shed ever since and only really comes out as a hack bike - for which it is perfect.
> 
> All in all, it's not that bad but you definitely get what you pay for.
> 
> BtW there's a beaten up one on eBay right now and the bidding is already at £2.50.


 
Thanks for the info, that's pretty much what I suspected and have told my mate so. He's off for a look tonight, but I don't think he's going to buy it.


----------

